# No deer, but bloody arrows



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

My brother and I went out to his place in East Tx this weekend and found that the pigs had the deer pushed off the feeders. Three years ago you would never see a pig and seldomly saw tracks but they're there to stay now. I had a group of 14 come in on me when i shot mine(ran 3 does off the feeder) and my brother had 6 come in on him when he shot his. I video'd his kill, and it was extra cool because he shot through the pig he was aiming at and right into the one behind him. We only found the first one but we heard the second die back in the thicket somewhere.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good job, we need more dead pigs, I'm run over with them.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Good job Mike and Mark !! I have a lot of pics on the cams on our place too so looks like pig-k-boobs soon for me too. Would have done it this weekend but they were only coming in at night.


----------

